# Dish Remote Access - no play button



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

Did anyone elses Play button go away from the old dish remote access site? This is not a feature of dishonline, you can't play a recorded program on TV1 for example (no sling). 

Just used it yesterday, but, gone tonight.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

sfatula said:


> Did anyone elses Play button go away from the old dish remote access site? This is not a feature of dishonline, you can't play a recorded program on TV1 for example (no sling).
> 
> Just used it yesterday, but, gone tonight.


If you still have access to DRA, with or without a Play button, count your blessings. As of a couple months ago, my previous DRA url (https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/equipment/processSatTimer.do) redirects me to a "MyDish" dead end, and I'm limited to DishOnline, which doesn't work for my HD Locals, so I can't go online to schedule recordings or watch anything on ABC, CBS, NBC, or Fox HD.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

I use this link:

http://dish.sling.com/

So, now, every time I want to change I channel, I have to run downstairs to change it. Nice enhancement Dish! dishonline unfortunately does not replace this function.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I just tried it. I had to use my obsolete email address and remember the password, but then I got right on.

It sure works better than dishonline.com. Dishonline can't retrieve my timers and took a long time to list the recordings. Way to go Dish. :nono2:

DRA can show not only the timers, but the current schedule including OTA sub channels. 

Note, after getting to the dish.sling.com site it changed to dish33.sling.com. As I recall, the number after dish changed from time to time. This causes saved links to fail.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Dish Online really sucks.

DRA brings my recordings up without substantial delay. I have tried DOL a couple more times and I can't see any of my recordings. All I ever see is all the Timer conflicts, whether I click Recordings, Timers or My Rentals.

I can't get the Sling Player app to work on Internet Explorer. I have tried IE8, IE9 and IE10. On the latest Firefox it works fine. It is needed for either DRA or DOL.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

bnborg said:


> Dish Online really sucks.


I agree. Think if enough complain they will bring back the old site?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

The old site is still there. For best results, I use http://dish.sling.com. Then let it change to what it wants, currently dish33....

I hope they keep it.

Note, if you go to the slingbox site and are able to log in, you can change your email and password. This is the same as the login settings for dish.sling.com. You might even be able to use that sling player, but I can't.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

bnborg said:


> The old site is still there. For best results, I use http://dish.sling.com. Then let it change to what it wants, currently dish33....
> 
> I hope they keep it.
> 
> Note, if you go to the slingbox site and are able to log in, you can change your email and password. This is the same as the login settings for dish.sling.com. You might even be able to use that sling player, but I can't.


Still no joy. I guess some of you are fortunate and some of us aren't... I can log into DRA via http://dish.sling.com, but the guide has a limited number of channels, none of which are my locals or channels I normally watch, and it doesn't see my DVR, so it doesn't provide remote access to my Dish receiver. DishOnline is my means of only online access, and as noted by many others, it falls far short of DRA.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

TheFoxMan said:


> Still no joy. I guess some of you are fortunate and some of us aren't... I can log into DRA via http://dish.sling.com, but the guide has a limited number of channels, none of which are my locals or channels I normally watch, and it doesn't see my DVR, so it doesn't provide remote access to my Dish receiver. DishOnline is my means of only online access, and as noted by many others, it falls far short of DRA.


Yeah, it's an up hill battle. I have to use Firefox because the IE player doesn't work for me. I usually also have to log into DishOnLine--either directly or from mydish.com. Then I check the connection using diagnostics on my ViP722k, and then I hit the reconnect button on the DVR page on DOL.

Dish online just sits and spins but when I hit refresh a few times on DRA, then it will start showing my recordings and all of my channels. :guck:


----------

